# Stuck with bad diet. Tips?



## kartinkent (Apr 9, 2010)

I am eighteen but still live with my family. In the house is me, my parents, my miss and brother in law and her digit kids. The house is seriously agitated and when it comes to matter they acquire things that are hurried and cushy to fix because the kids, and the adults are stuck eating it as well. Our dinners are a little healthier but are still heavy. I am dieing for better matter but I really hit no choice. We're on a demanding matter budget since we're activity digit family's but I hit to do something because this diets starting to attain me so sick. I am constantly nauseas and I can meet feel the matter tardily digesting, it feels same I am never hungry because by the instance its instance for me to eat again the last meal still isn't digested. I am so inactive and sleeping constantly and its getting to the point where the matter might taste good but its hard to enclose because I undergo its meet filthy unclean computerised junk.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 10, 2010)

kartinkent said:


> I am eighteen but still live with my family. In the house is me, my parents, my miss and brother in law and her digit kids. The house is seriously agitated and when it comes to matter they acquire things that are hurried and cushy to fix because the kids, and the adults are stuck eating it as well. Our dinners are a little healthier but are still heavy. I am dieing for better matter but I really hit no choice. We're on a demanding matter budget since we're activity digit family's but I hit to do something because this diets starting to attain me so sick. I am constantly nauseas and I can meet feel the matter tardily digesting, it feels same I am never hungry because by the instance its instance for me to eat again the last meal still isn't digested. I am so inactive and sleeping constantly and its getting to the point where the matter might taste good but its hard to enclose because I undergo its meet filthy unclean computerised junk.



Try adding Synthepure shakes to your diet,,between meals.


----------

